# Rockets Games of the Week Nov. 6th - Nov. 13th



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets @ Spurs 11/6 @ 730p cst

Timberwolves @ Rockets 11/7 600pm cst

Rockets @ Washington 11/10 600p cst

Rockets @ Indiana 11/12 600p cst

*Predictions:*

Rockets @ Spurs *L*
Timberwolves @ Rockets *W*
Rockets @ Washington *W*
Rockets @ Indiana *W*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I give up on this game. 

0 and 5 now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah. Yao being in and out of the lineup, and just the inconsistency is really annoying.

This team can start off brilliantly offensively but man once teams adjust to us, its like we fall apart. We cant readjust.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh an Martin rolled his ankle.... Not sure if he's out or still going to be in


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The lack of defense is sickening.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

oh damn, now we got a game going here... 90-91 10 min left in 4th


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

dude.. we are winning 113-111 with 16 seconds left... nice


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Ish Smith is clutch..... 



for the Spurs


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

**** Ish Smith bitch ass..... this dude threw the ****ing game away. **** a PG I'd rather have seen Lee and Bud in there at the same time instead of this ****ing bum.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ugh. We had this... 

oh well, 0-5


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I missed a great game..............
Even if we lost.

Damn why was Smith out there where was Brooks?

Lowry I miss you...............................


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Here we go again!:wtf:
Rockets played with much better intensity against the Spurs,i hope they can keep that up with Yao's presence in today game.
It will be interesting to see a pass first pg like Ish play with Yao.
Hope AB and KM are fine.
P
L
E
A
S
E
WIN.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We had the 2nd best offensive team in the league, and like the 8th best rebounding team, yet we are dead last in defense. 

Ugh


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. We win.:champagne:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The one game I didn't watch we win. Guess I won't be watching anymore Rockets games


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So far I am 2/2 this week


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This is gonna be a fun game.:champagne:
John Wall vs Ish Smith.:funny:
Yao Vs Yi.:flamer:



We *NEED* this game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Way to not play defense guys. I'm gonna skip the 2nd qtr to see if watching Rockets game curses them.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man mother****ing damn it. I am ....argh! RAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It is gonna be a *lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng* [email protected]#@ year.:flay:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao and Brooks are out.
Unfortunately, we go *1-7*!:horsepoop:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, we have a legit shot to go 1-9 for the first 10 games of the season. Man, they need to start winning fast or else its going to be too late.


----------

